# Bryan's 150



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey all. I've been working very slowly on my viv for about 3 months. Its coming together nicely and im starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. 
Obviously this is a Raf inspired design. Thank you Raf . The background is foam, Great Stuff, PVC, Peat moss, and Tite Bond 3. The branch across the tank is PVC, GS, and Peat.
I also will have a water feature which is located on the right side.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

Sorry for the horrible Droid Pics.

Bryan


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

wow that is looking so good i like the darker tones of background


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow. That has the potential to be fanbloodytastic! Subscribed. I want to see where this is going.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty nice. What did you do for the vines?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys very much.

For the vines i did tite bond and peat.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

looking good mate. My first thought was dang that looks like that one tank then you mentioned RAF. you have certainly captured that feel you were going for...FYI thats hard to do so congrats. stoked to see you get it planted...PLEASE DONT MAKE THAT 3 MONTHS LONG!! I WONT BE ABLE TO WAIT.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like you dug a hole in some rainforest somewhere. Nice job. Now for some plants...


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

that is freaking sweet!!! what lucky frogs are going in there? keep us updated.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. I was hoping to get some advice on some plants. Particularly what type of orchids and epiphytes to go on the branch across the viv.
Im sure i will get bashed for my frog selection, but I'm planning on 5 or 6 Citronella's and a trio of thumbnails. Maybe Bri Bri, or Vanzo's.

Any thoughts, constructive criticism, advice is much welcome.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Just watch the frogs behavior. If you see bullying you should put them by them selves. (Bullied frogs)
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. I was hoping to get some advice on some plants. Particularly what type of orchids and epiphytes to go on the branch across the viv.


Columnea microphylla has become one of my favourites.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I would get a few spathiphyllum type plants for the floor, and maybe some oncidium orchids for the walls. In a 150, I would think there would be enough air circulation to enable them to do well.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys very much for the plant suggestions. Ill research them to get familiar.

Im definitely going to keep a eye on the frogs. I have plenty of spare tanks in my garage if I need to move anyone out.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Very nice setup so far Sticky!! I definitely like the RAFesque feel it has going, but at the same time it is very different and unique!! So if you don't mind me asking, which titebond did you use on the vines, and did you cover the background with titebond as well? Sorry for all the questions, just looking for something other than silicone to make llianas with.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

repking26 said:


> Very nice setup so far Sticky!! I definitely like the RAFesque feel it has going, but at the same time it is very different and unique!! So if you don't mind me asking, which titebond did you use on the vines, and did you cover the background with titebond as well? Sorry for all the questions, just looking for something other than silicone to make llianas with.


Thank you for the Nice words!
I used titebond 3 for the vines and background. The rope for the vines was heavily covered in a bucket that was filled with about a half inch of titebond. Once they are completely dry they will crack if you try to shape them. The gs on the background has a few coats of titebond covered in peat.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Sticky! I have been looking for different ways other than silicon to cover the back ground with! You and RAF's tanks look amazing and I am just getting all my eggs in my basket before jumping into my viv build, it's been a while since my last one. I am working on my exo viv's background this week and hopefully I can order plants next week, can't wait!! And I can't wait to see where yours is going!!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Not too much has been done as i just got back from a little vacation. But i did touch up some areas that were missing peat, and i installed some new lights. I was messing around with a cypress stump i bought a while back and wanted some opinions on placement. Im kinda leaning to #3 since it will leave my background open to plants/ broms, and i was gunna attach some plants onto the "fallen" tree...

1. [URL="







[/URL]

2. [URL="







[/URL]

3. [URL="







[/URL]

4. [URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Duff (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice Stump! I'm partial to 3 or 4. #3 because the linier look is very attractive and would be nice for moss and other goodies and #4 because it looks pretty natural with that layout. Tough call, but looks fantastic all 4 ways!


----------



## Sigaw (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm partial to #2.

It creates more depth to the tank.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

#3. Much more natural.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I prefer 1.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say number one or number four. Your viv will look amazing when planted


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, that's gonna be a nice tank.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Sammie said:


> I would say number one or number four. Your viv will look amazing when planted


i would have to agree, 1 or 4 would look amazing!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I like number 4


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would definitely go with #1 except I think it would look better if you pulled the bottom to the right some more so it leans more on the side wall. But it is your decision to make!


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont know many cypress that grow straight out from the side unless they fell and then I would put the top lower than the roots... 2 and 4 give a lot of depth, but cover the scene a little, I would go with #1


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

this is gonna be an epic viv! im partial to #4 but i have yet to build one yet so idk. definitley subscribing


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

repking26 said:


> I would definitely go with #1 except I think it would look better if you pulled the bottom to the right some more so it leans more on the side wall. But it is your decision to make!
> 
> 
> What I meant by more leaning in the above quote is because it would look like the stump fell in the wild and leaned against a dirt outcrop. This would give a gradual slope up to the side wall, provide a visual barrier for future inhabitants, be esthetically pleasing and ultimately won't detract from the rest of the viv because that wall is just too damn cool!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Sigaw said:


> I'm partial to #2.
> 
> It creates more depth to the tank.


That ^

But #1 is cool too...


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions and great ideas everyone. You have helped a lot. Yeah i want it to look like a natural fallen over, leaning over stump. I had another idea to make it look like it has fallen forward. So the roots would be against the back wall or a corner then have it fall toward the front. Once i build my false bottom and put my substrate in im sure i can get a better visual. Im hoping to get started on the false bottom this weekend.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

love this thread... awesome design.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

This is looking great! 

I agree #2 is best.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Thanks for the opinions and great ideas everyone. You have helped a lot. Yeah i want it to look like a natural fallen over, leaning over stump. I had another idea to make it look like it has fallen forward. So the roots would be against the back wall or a corner then have it fall toward the front. Once i build my false bottom and put my substrate in im sure i can get a better visual. Im hoping to get started on the false bottom this weekend.


Either way, I think this is going to look great, heck it already looks great. That would be cool to have it lean onto the front glass with roots towards the back, however you would have to secure it some how to the front somehow and a black circle of silicone on the front pane would look very outta place. Maybe you could make a Liana vine and suspend it from the top some how but then you risk it falling and causing damage to the frogs and the viv.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

great setup, I like #2.


----------



## highvoltagerob (Apr 14, 2012)

Your background is amazing! That's a lot of detail on there. I like #3 and #4 for the stump position. I can't wait to see how this looks grown in, keep the updates coming


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

i like 1 or 4


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

1 or 4 are the best. It'll give you some cool options with plants like some climbing species or orchids like a monstera dubia climbing the trunk and the bottom of the roots can be a hideout for your frogs.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

O MY GOD this is going to be amazing. Raf has some competition!! Good Luck


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I dig #1 or #2. gives more dimension to the viv.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

#2. Subbed.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

#1 or #2. I like #2 because as stated before it ads more depth to the tank. #1 because it looks so cool on the side. they would both be perfect for what your are trying to accomplish. If I had to choose, I would go with #1.

I love it!


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

#1 and subscribed. Great start, it looks like Dagobah.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nate Mcfin said:


> #1 and subscribed. Great start, it looks like Dagobah.


Hahahaha that is exactly what I thought Nate!! I was like awesome a star wars viv!! Speaking of that, I always wanted to make a theme viv and always leaned toward a Star Wars theme like a forest moon of endor with an ewok village lol!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Nate Mcfin said:


> #1 and subscribed. Great start, it looks like Dagobah.


That's Frickin awesome! I like how I have a couple vines going horizontal like the pic.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I installed my bulkhead for my drain and finished the false bottom. I also got my water fall working. I still need to buy glass for the top. Im still debating on buying a mistking only because i dont really like the bulky and un natural look of having the misting nozzles hanging from the top. I used to hand mist all my vivs I had back in the day so I already know what to expect with that. 
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Also thank to everyone for all the kind comments and suggestions on where to place the stump. I have all i need to make ABG and some other pieces of wood. Im leaving for Lake Tahoe for a few days, so I probably wont do anything else for a bit. Im going for a wedding, but im going to book a fishing trip if i can before the wedding starts. Here's a pic of me last week with a Salmon i caught in the Monterey Bay. Fishing is my other hobby...
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats one beautiful salmon. How much did she weigh?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks! 16 lbs.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish. We do cobia over here in Chesapeake.. 

I was a little shocked when you said the mistking nozzles were bulky? If anything I think they would be VERY low profile in a tank of that size.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Will. I've never seen a Cobia. Ill google it. 
As far as the mistking nozzles, I guess my main problem is that they will be the one thing in my viv that doesn't look real or natural. I still may go that route though.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh I see what you mean. 

What you can do is maneuver the nozzle so that only the tip of it is angled down. In my 75, the plastic rim at the top actually conceals everything except the tip of the nozzle pointed in the right direction


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I made some more progress. I got my glass lid made, finished my waterfall, and added my ABG mix. I also added some more lighting and planted the couple plants I had but that was after I snapped these pics. Next I would like to buy a large lot of plants. 
[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Looking awesome. Will this be a biotope at all?


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Your viv looks amazing so far. I particularly like how you did the water feature. I can't wait to see how you plant it.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

not sure how I missed this one but pretty awesome!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

§lipperhead said:


> Looking awesome. Will this be a biotope at all?


No Biotope...

Thanks for the kind words all!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's some really bad cell phone updated pics of my Viv. No frogs yet.

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

nice!! what frogs are you putting in there?


----------



## brad0608 (Jun 5, 2012)

I love the tank. When it comes to plants I use the "use many species, half will die" method. I find high plant density works well for mixed tanks.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. I narrowed down my tincs to Citronella's.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice looking build. I think your frog choice is perfect. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great vine detail!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks guys i appreciate the nice comments. It looks a whole lot better in person lol!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a updated picture with some more planting done. I don't have frogs yet as I'm having surgery on the 19th on my foot. I have to use a stepping stool to get into the vivarium.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Ridiculously awesome!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks great!!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys. Its coming along nicely.


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Some pics of my water feature.
[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks nice, but it also looks very high. Is that not saturating your substrate?


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. 
No its not saturating the substrate. I have a large plastic bin which holds the water. The rock thats in the center of the pond prevents water droplets from splashing out. My tank is also drilled so that any water build up drains into a bucket in my stand.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that looks official! Great job.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man i appreciate that. Cant wait until its all grown up.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks great nice job


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looks awesome!!


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a little update on my viv. Everything is going really well. My froglets are growing fast and are getting bolder by the day. 

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------

